# Cheapest Seagate Hard Drives



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

I am looking for a Seagate hard drive to replace a failed S1 drive in the 250 to 300 gb range (don't want to go to 500gig). I have tried Newegg, Circuit City, Best Buy, etc. They all seem pretty pricey and they all seem to have a lot of SATA drives, which I understand won't work. What is a good place to get one?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Fry's


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

BestBuy had a 320GB PATA Seagate drive for $89.

What exactly is it that you consider "pricey"? NewEgg has some sweet deals on PATA drives.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Try www.bensbargains.net


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

Thanks for all the tips. The price on the Best Buy 320 gig was good, but it was a SATA drive, unfortunately.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

BL said:


> Thanks for all the tips. The price on the Best Buy 320 gig was good, but it was a SATA drive, unfortunately.


The Sunday paper had a BestBuy ad here for a 320GB PATA for $89. However, I am in the Denver area, may be very different where you are.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

I bought a 400GB Seagate drive from Frys w/Free Shipping a few weeks ago.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Try this site:

http://www.salescircular.com/index.shtml


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Fryes has a 400 Gig Seagate for $89 with free delivery:http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4596287

Good Luck,


----------

